# Parker Sonnet: Medium or Fine nib?



## capp325

I'm relatively new to fountain pens. I've heard that pens with fine nibs can be scratchy and often have ink flow problems. However, the Waterman pen that I presently own (not sure which model) has a fine nib and I'm very happy with the way it writes. It feels very smooth and the ink flow is consistent and even. So my question is: would a Parker Sonnet with an 18K fine nib feel similar to my Waterman? Or should I go with medium to be on the safe side? I don't like pens that put down a thick like, but I would probably like a scratchy-feeling pen even less.


----------



## Shangas

I don't know where you heard that pens with fine nibs are scratchy. If they were, nobody would make them. If you dislike broader-nibbed pens, start out with a fine nib and use it proudly. A pen bought brand new should have *no* scratchiness AT ALL. If it does, then it's defective from the factory, and you should ask for your money back. 

Inkflow problems will happen with any fountain pen, but happen more often with *new* fountain pens because of leftover oils, used in the manufacturing process. These can be cleaned out with some warm water and plenty of flushing. Widening the tines of the nib with your fingers is another way to improve inkflow.


----------



## TimeZero

I think an 18K Parker with a fine nib will be just, well, fine. If you don't like a wide line, the medium will be a disappointment.

While it's generally true that the wider the nib, the smoother it will feel on paper (remember, I said "generally"), a fine nib on made by most quality makers (such as Parker) should write quite smoothly. I'm currently writing with an Extra Fine nib on a Sailor Naginata (and if you don't know, a Japanese EF nib like, that on my Sailor, would be the rough equivalent of a Parker EEF) and it's as smooth as can be.

Don't forget that ink plays a huge role in how well a pen writes. It's the often overlooked element that can make the difference, so pay attention to that aspect of it as well.

Send me a PM if you want to learn more.

James


----------



## Nighthawk

Another issue is the nib itself. A stainless steel nib tends to be stiffer and if it's not putting down a wet line, may feel scratchy. An 18K Gold nib should be springier and feel smoother. My three favorite pens all have 18K Gold nibs, and I particularly like their "feel".

Enjoy your Sonnet.


----------



## capp325

Thanks for all the replies. The other reason why I'm considering a medium nib is the fact that I can get it for $70 less than than a similar pen with a fine nib (the cheaper pen is a discontinued model but is nearly identical to the one it was replaced with; unfortunately the fine nib versions of the old model are all sold out). However, I am now leaning towards a fine nib despite the price difference. I'm just not sure how I will feel about the line thickness of a medium nib pen.


----------



## TimeZero

Parker will exchange the nib for you at no charge. Your best bet may be to have the dealer send the pen back to Parker for you (a reputable dealer should be willing to handle that aspect of the transaction). It may delay your getting the pen a few weeks (sometimes more), but at least you'll get the nib you want and the pen you want. And, what's more, while Parker and Waterman sell most of their pens to retailers with fine or medium nibs, they frequently will be able to install extra-fine or broad (or even stub(!)) nibs at no charge. But you have to know to ask, because they don't advertise this!


----------



## capp325

TimeZero said:


> Parker will exchange the nib for you at no charge. Your best bet may be to have the dealer send the pen back to Parker for you (a reputable dealer should be willing to handle that aspect of the transaction). It may delay your getting the pen a few weeks (sometimes more), but at least you'll get the nib you want and the pen you want. And, what's more, while Parker and Waterman sell most of their pens to retailers with fine or medium nibs, they frequently will be able to install extra-fine or broad (or even stub(!)) nibs at no charge. But you have to know to ask, because they don't advertise this!


I doubt the retailer in question has a fine nib for that particular pen. I specifically asked them if they had the pen available in fine, and they said no.

So Parker would replace the nib at no charge even if it's a discontinued model? if so, this may be an interesting option.


----------



## TimeZero

They should, as long as you purchased the pen new from an authorized dealer. If that's the case, get the pen you prefer, and have the nib you want installed for you! Win-Win!


----------



## capp325

Well, that's good to know; thanks for the info, Time Zero.

On a related subject, can anyone tell me the difference between Parker Sonnet (apparently discontinued) and Sonnet Refresh series of pens?


----------



## Shangas

Not sure if there's anyone *here* who can. But if you ask at www.fountainpennetwork.com, I'm sure *SOMEBODY* will know the answer!

I haven't personally noticed a difference between gold and steel nibs, although I think I would agree that gold nibs are more springy, due to the nature of the metal. Which one is 'better' is purely subjective, as there isn't really much of a difference. In the old days, having a gold nib was important (ink was more acidic back then, and a steel nib would rust), but these days, with inks being more neutral, the practical side of having a gold nib has more or less disappeared.


----------

